# Thinking about trying agility (?)



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello! I saw the category for agility, and intend to read everything here! But I was wondering if agility is something I could do with my dog for our enjoyment, even though I am a bit older (62 1/2), and not able to run. I can walk Fast! It sounds like a lot of fun. There is a workshop next week on agility nearby, and I may attend just to learn about the sport. This would be simply for training and enjoyment for me with my future pup, not competition. Is there a specific book or website that you folks would Recommend? Thanks!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes you can.
Everyone is slower than a good dog.
You'll want to teach send outs and verbal commands, so you can point & shoot so to speak.
I would love to find a good website to. So far nothing free, and I'm saving my dollars for classes.
I've gotten some great advice at bordercollie.org (my dog is bc-enough for them) but you sure can look. I'm islanddog there, too, and had some beginner questions well answered.
Enjoy.

Ps. I'm nursing a sprained hand, may have longer answers later.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

maxtmill said:


> Hello! I saw the category for agility, and intend to read everything here! But I was wondering if agility is something I could do with my dog for our enjoyment, even though I am a bit older (62 1/2), and not able to run. I can walk Fast! It sounds like a lot of fun. There is a workshop next week on agility nearby, and I may attend just to learn about the sport. This would be simply for training and enjoyment for me with my future pup, not competition. Is there a specific book or website that you folks would Recommend? Thanks!


Yep.....you'll become an agility junkie after a few classes! LOL

Your instructor will teach you to "send" the dog with cue's, so you won't have to "run"!

I have 2 total knee replacements and was still able to compete with our dogs!


Moms


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies - that is encouraging! I don't have my GSD pup yet, but I have a very active Chinese Crested Dog 9 month old that I may learn with. And looking forward to doing it with my future GSD Pup! What a fun energy outlet! Some basic obedience classes first to learn basic commands, then off we may go!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I looked on amazon.com for books on agility, and there are like 10 or more, including an Agility for Dummies version. Is there one book that you all would recommend doing above all others for a beginner? Thank you!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

maxtmill said:


> I looked on amazon.com for books on agility, and there are like 10 or more, including an Agility for Dummies version. Is there one book that you all would recommend doing above all others for a beginner? Thank you!


"Clean Run" Magazine is usually a great "Go To" for learning and training materials: https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?category=250 

Look for the foundation's and beginner's DVD's (you'll have to sift thru those pages...there is 3 or more). There are different trainers to choose from too, so once you see a name, google it and find out about the person. They each have their own method/style.

Moms


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Personally, there are only two books worth recommending if you want to learn agility. Forget about Amazon. Forget about CleanRun magazine (which is very clearly geared towards much more advanced agility players). Get one or both of these books and you'll be well ahead:

Susan Garrett: Shaping Success
Linda Mecklenburg: Developing Handling Skills

I might add one more, though to be honest I've never made it all the way through. Still, this is an exceptional book that will put you well ahead on your agility journey:
Leslie McDevitt: Control Unleashed


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

ditto for Control Unleashed. I have it, read it, worth it. Great stuff for any 'energetic' dog (reactive/poor impulse control/puppy needs to learn) etc.
Very worth reading.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for narrowing down my book choices! I am really looking forward to obedience training first, the on to beginning agility. The dog has to be 14 months old to begin agility, so in the meantime, lots of obedience lessons and training at home!


----------

